# Flashproblem



## Laza (7. November 2013)

Ich verwende Windows 7 64 bit und den Killernetworkmanager nun wollte ich mit dem Manager einen Speedtest machen und bekomme immer die Meldung das kein Flash installiert ist.Flash ist aber installiert und Speedtest.net auf
dem der Manager den Test durchführen will auch.Habe Flash und Firefox auch schon erneuert.Es ist wohl so das beides funktioniert,aber es wird scheinbar vom System nicht erkannt auch Flashdarstellungen funktionieren nur mit den Updates ist es ein Kreuz .Nicht wirklich tragisch ,aber es nervt doch ein bischenKann mir jmd weiter helfen.
Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Aer0 (7. November 2013)

hast du flash für internet explorer und firefox installiert?


----------



## SilentMan22 (7. November 2013)

Teste mal mit Chrome.


----------

